# What you getting for 16 month old for Christmas?



## Jules

I've only just started buying things for xmas :dohh: so disorganised this year. Anyway i've made a start on LO's and so far i've bought her some colouring things (felt tips, crayons, colouring book all crayola non toxic range for 12 month +), a hello kitty handbag (she's always carrying mine around and putting stuff in it), a baby annabell tender kisses doll (kisses you and says mummy lol) and thats it!

whats everyone else bought so far? i'm struggling on what else to get her, she's obssessed with dolls and anything to do with dolls she's already got two prams and about ten dolls :dohh: i am going to get her some more learning things like puzzles .....

I keep trying to remind myself that she's only 16 month old and doesn't really know what christmas is yet so dont need to spend a fortune!


----------



## Vickie

Hannah is 15 months old (will be 17 months come Christmas)

anyways we got her a little people toy set (the farm one), a wooden train set, a play kitchen and some plastic food, a tea set, and some books. I plan to get some arts and crafts things for her stocking :)


----------



## MoonMuffin

Kathryn will be 15 months old, I want to get her an aquadoodle, that will be her big gift and I've also got clothes for her and want to get a couple books (she loves books!). I've got the clothes and didn't have to spend a lot on them, everything I got was on sale and on the clearance racks and I got some great deals, even better prices then the 2nd hand store. Got 5 pairs of pants 7 shirts and one t-shirt dress (various sizes) I've wrapped the clothes in a way where I got 4 presents out of it, so it looks like a lot. They don't know what x-mas is yet so I don't feel bad that I can't afford anything bigger.


----------



## jen1604

Books 
Clothes
Hello Kitty hair clips :) 
A Peppa Pig dolls pram with a detachable carseat..
PJ's and a dressing gown..
I think what youve got her sounds fine!We're not going mad because she'll probably just play with the boxes and wrapping papers anyway :D xxx


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm totally unsure, he's so hard to buy for, lol.

I can't get him anything that makes him move fast because that'll kill his lungs.
I don't know what to get him that is suitable for his age and corrected age as he's not quite caught up, yet. 

He'll be nearly 16 months (13 months corrected) at Christmas.

I'm thinking some crafty things, some toy cars, bath paints, things like that. He's so hard to buy for though!


----------



## Vickie

Emma.Gi said:


> I'm totally unsure, he's so hard to buy for, lol.
> 
> I can't get him anything that makes him move fast because that'll kill his lungs.
> I don't know what to get him that is suitable for his age and corrected age as he's not quite caught up, yet.
> 
> He'll be nearly 16 months (13 months corrected) at Christmas.
> 
> I'm thinking some crafty things, some toy cars, bath paints, things like that. He's so hard to buy for though!

does he have blocks or a shape sorter? Hannah started to really like those at 13-14 months. She plays with them every day now


----------



## Emma.Gi

He's got a Winnie the Pooh one but it isn't the best, I might look at one that is a bit more advanced. Ta x


----------



## taperjeangirl

Daisy's main gifts are ELC Happyland stuff, and she is getting a little table and chairs from Ikea with loads of arty and craft things.

A few ITNG things, and tons of books! She LOVES books and I must admit I have gone a bit crazy with them!


----------



## Naya69

josh will be nearly 18 months old hes getting .....

a toy house phone as he loves talkin on the phone 
a garage with little cars
a couple of bath toys ones a shower head and the other is the ski penguins thing
a tent with a tunnel 
some arts thing

and then iam gonna shop around and see what i can find its sooo hard to shop for


----------

